# am i being cruel??



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

i have been battling with this question for a couple of weeks now. is it cruel for me to always keep cosmo on a leash?? he follows me everywhere and i dont think he would run off without mummy but im so scared of him getting lost that i fear i can never let him off the leash. i see posters every week of people who have lost their dogs posted around my park so im not sure its worth the risk. i have a retractable leash so he can have a little freedom. any thoughts????? :huh:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We would NEVER let our guys off leash. When we walk them they stay close and always on a leash. Never do we go to a dog park as there are to many stories about dog attacks. We have a fenced yard and that is where they can run free.
I don't think you are being mean, I think you are being a good Mommy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't let him off the leash. Better to be safe than sorry! :thumbsup: 

Do you have a dog park near you? .... He can run free there. 

I live on a dead end street so (in the winter when no one is around) and I'm heading back to our house I might let Tinker's leash go...he's so anxious to get back into the house I have no problem with him. But I wouldn't dare let Archie & Abbey lose - there's just too much that can happen. 

What if he wandered near a street and a car came by? What if there happened to be a big dog lose and you didn't see it. :new_shocked: 

You are not being cruel - I'd call it being responsible by keeping Kosmo on a leash.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I never would let Baci off the leash unless it was totally enclosed ,thats not being cruel its being reasonable .


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree, I would never let my two off their leashes when outside. I've been thinking about a way to have them run around in the backyard (our yard is not totally enclosed). I've been meaning to post a thread asking if anyone uses tie-outs - supervised of course, so they can run around a bit more outside.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Keeping Cosmo leashed is sooooo not cruel. It is being responsible. Even the best trained, always stay right at your heal pups can get excited and chase after say a squirrel or bunny, or another pup. In fact, always use a harness when your pup is leashed. That way if something dangerous like a big mean dog comes running towards you, you can snatch him up quickly without hurting him.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel. I never let Boo & Hannah off leash & I would love to see them run free, especially Boo, who is more funloving & active. But I'd never turn them loose, too risky. I'd love to have a fenced in yard,but with 2 acres & 2 driveways, it isn't that easy. I don't think it's cruel to keep them leashed, it's the responsible thing to do. I do have tieouts but neither of them like them,especially Hannah,who'd rather be inside than outside anyway.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Keeping Cosmo leashed is sooooo not cruel. It is being responsible. Even the best trained, always stay right at your heal pups can get excited and chase after say a squirrel or bunny, or another pup. In fact, always use a harness when your pup is leashed. That way if something dangerous like a big mean dog comes running towards you, you can snatch him up quickly without hurting him.[/B]


Exactly!! I never, ever let Ollie off his leash in public. He LOVES people and he takes off running to see them. I have a large, fenced in yard so he does all the running he wants back there. Although he doesn't run much now in the snow...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I agree, I would never let my two off their leashes when outside. I've been thinking about a way to have them run around in the backyard (our yard is not totally enclosed). I've been meaning to post a thread asking if anyone uses tie-outs - supervised of course, so they can run around a bit more outside.[/B]


I have tie outs for Zoe & Jett until I am able to fence in my yard. They love them. I hooked 2 together so they each have a 30 ft radius to roam. The only problem from time to time is tangled leads. But they are never unsupervised so it's really not a problem. But it still isn't the same as running free in a fenced in area. *sigh* Some day. rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Noooooo, it's not cruel. Keep them on the leash. you can take the leash off in a dog park, well that is not really safe either but you have to see. if you have a dog park for only small dogs then it should be safe but I heard of horror stories in dog parks too :new_shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't let mine off leash either.. not worth the risk. We have over an acre and on a hill of a private road with just 2 other homes one of which has acres of fields and gardens. I still won't let them off. I DO put them on a long lightweight rope so they can 'wander and run', yet always 'tethered 'to me. Naddie loves it and doesn't seem to realize she isn't 'totally-free'. She runs and explores and has a ball. Quincy isn't that much of a wanderer. he just goes a short ways and looks for me to 'come-along' with him. 
I never leave either out by themselves.


----------

